# Costume ideas for 1 1/2 year old girl?



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

I'm thinking I have to go with a Witch. Just the black robe, hat, striped socks and a little broom. I don't want to get any make up on her yet, however next year's a different story. I've told my wife that she can dress her anyway she wants the rest of the year, but that Halloween she's all mine. Anyone else dressed their little ladies up as anything good, cute & spooky in the past?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Ghost. Simple sheet and a hood, it makes changings easy.


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

I like the idea of the lil ghost, yet I can see her wiggin' out. I may give it a shot though and have a sheet ready to go in case she digs it.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I did my 2 year-old dd as red riding hood last year..she was soo cute..this year she wants to b a kitty cat>>>go figure!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes, I had friends who dressed their baby as little red riding hood! And her dad was the wolf! Very cute.

Or...how about a pumpkin? Always, classic and cute.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm partial to monkey outfits.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I dk if u r interested in (store) bought clothes..but cracker barrel has the cutest costume..its a bumble-bee....i think it was 24.99? if my dd would wear it thats what she would b this year!


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Some great ideas, and to be honest she really digs all the above mentioned animals, especially the monkey. I know those are all cute, and I will probably opt for cute over the spooky. But I'm still going to see if I could get her to be both. It is Halloween after all. But on the other hand, she would be the cutest bee ever. This is very hard. Going to be easier to ghoul her up as she gets a little older. Thanks much everybody....


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

This is so cute, it makes me want another baby lol

Tom Arma Black Cat - Kids Costumes

Toddler witch costume

Infant or Toddler Witch Costume - Witch Costumes


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Do consider her being comfy enough to keep it on, like not covering her face. I don't know how cold it will be where you are, but make sure her costume is warm all over.
When mine was 1 she wore a black sweat shirt and sweat pants with skeleton bones design. Looked great and she was warm (plus wore pj's underneath).
When she was 2 she was in a cat outfit, which was warm, hooded and again layered underneath.
Here in Minnesota it can be freezing on Halloween so I have to think of it!


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

When my son was almost 1, we dressed him up in the shark costume from babystyle (looks like they are out of business now?!). Everybody thought he was adorable, until they saw the severed arm we had him carrying around. Ha!


----------



## prblogg01 (Aug 24, 2009)

is this good for your kid


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

At 18 months they really don't know what's going on. We had our youngest, Vickie, in a plush Pumpkin suit when she was about 2 1/2. She was very heavily photographed that year, as I recall. 

How's your little one with live maggots stuck to her face?


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Will have to pass on the maggot mask, but I may try that on my wife. As far as any mask goes, she wont even let us put barrettes in her hair, or a hat. needless to say there will be no mask this year.


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

Try a Little Spooky Bat Costume: Just get a black hooded sweatshirt and pants; add wings to the underside of the sleeves and big ears to head. You can make the wings partially transparent with choice of fabric- or glittery- or whatever a lil' spooky girl might fancy. It's still convenient for changing diapers and safe to wear. Cute and Creepy in its simplicity. Have fun deciding and post pictures of the baby ghoul! Have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

i just posted this in another spot a minute ago as a suggestion but i dressed my daughter at that age as a red crayon i had her wear red pants and a red turtle neck along with a "fabric tube" that had crayon written on it. the tube i made out of red fabric with arm holes cut out to wear like a smock and glue the seam in the back of that sucker. the hat was made with cardboard covered in the same red fabric and with red ribbon ties glued in to hold it on.
a couple of years later when my nephew was that age he was dressed as a tube of toothpaste same concept different color fabric and a small pleated lampshade with ribbons glued in to hold it in place....hope it helps :}


----------



## CutiePatootieTutus (Jul 19, 2009)

This photo is from when my daughter was just turning 2... and if you are looking for something girly like this, I have one left for sale in 12m-18m. 

The Great Girly Pumpkin Custom Tutu Dress by CutiePatootieTutus


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww! That's adorable!


----------



## CutiePatootieTutus (Jul 19, 2009)

Junit said:


> Aww! That's adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

There's no deterring my daughter this year from being what she wants, and what she wants is to be Dorothy! I've already ordered the dress and we have the ruby red shoes. I've also been forced, by a two year old girl, into being the scarecrow, my wife the witch. (The bad witch of course.) Will be an awesome Halloween, in our first house, in a new city...


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

CutiePatootieTutus said:


> This photo is from when my daughter was just turning 2... and if you are looking for something girly like this, I have one left for sale in 12m-18m.
> 
> The Great Girly Pumpkin Custom Tutu Dress by CutiePatootieTutus


That is a mighty cute dress by the way. If I hadn't ordered the Dorothy dress already, I would seriously consider this. Thank you.....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I remember making my son the Dragon the year he was old enough to go Trick or Treating. Good times. LOL
This year, my son is ten is half by the time Halloween rolls around, so he will be the Angel of Death and his mom and dad will be the Frankenstein and his Bride. =]


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I remember making my son the Dragon the year he was old enough to go Trick or Treating. Good times. LOL
> This year, my son is ten is half by the time Halloween rolls around, so he will be the Angel of Death and his mom and dad will be the Frankenstein and his Bride. =]


I like it! I remember my mother dressed me as a witch one of my first years, think I was 4 or 5. Then I was Dracula for several years after that. Good times!! Cant wait to ghoul my little lady up in the near Halloween future....


----------



## hallow77 (Aug 5, 2010)

I dressed my little one as a skunk for her first Halloween. It is pretty cold here at that time so I started with a black sweat suit and added fur to the back of it. I also added fur to a black stocking cap. It was pretty cute.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

CutiePatootieTutus said:


> This photo is from when my daughter was just turning 2... and if you are looking for something girly like this, I have one left for sale in 12m-18m.
> 
> The Great Girly Pumpkin Custom Tutu Dress by CutiePatootieTutus


That costume is so cute, what a gorgeous little girl ... I have 3 boys, I never get to buy little girl stuff


----------



## mandyo (Sep 12, 2010)

cute animal ideas

sock monkey:
grey or light brown sweatpants red felt circle attached to seat
matching grey or light brown hoodie- create ears by holding a piece of "ear" shaped cardboard inside the hoodie with one hand and grasping the outside of the hoodie, pinching fabric and cardboard together. tiee off with string or clear elastics. pin or lightly sew tail made from matching sock to back of sweatshirt. 
add cream colored socks (tuck pant legs into socks) and cream colored mittens. 
you can add a vest and fez and then one of you could dress up as an organ grinder and your child could be a performing monkey instead or take this one step further and add wings to be a flying monkey 

when i was woking at an ice cream shop in high school we dressed up for halloween ii did the same concept as above for myself, but with an orange sweatsuit. i cut black "stripes" out of self stick felt, and a round yellow patch for the belly. then i got a pair of black and orange striped tights. i cut the leg out of one and slipped in a slinky and then sewed this to the back of my sweatshirt and HOO HOO HOO HOO i was TIGGER-IFFIC! the kids LOVED it!

there are many simple animal outfits you can make out of a cheap sweatsuit. this is especially easy and comfortable for younger kids. 

you could also dress the child up as an egyptian and you could be the mummy


----------



## thxboy (Nov 10, 2009)

If you're into star wars my two year old went as yoda and I did luke (kind of a degobah thing). Yoda costume is still available.

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Newborn-Baby-Costume/dp/B001EBHLHO


----------



## mandyo (Sep 12, 2010)

*the hood family*

our family once dressed up as robin hood, the milkman harry hood, and little red riding hood. we were the "hood family"


----------



## jeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

if i had a little girl i would get her a "little sister" costume from bioshock.


----------



## Calbert (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup can be cold here in Michigan as well never know what type of snow/ rain we will have, never seems to be nice. We are doing a Hawaii type thing this year though. My daughter has a bunch of dress up clothes so I figured lets just use those. We happen to have a hula skirt and flower necklace and of course sunglasses. Her bathing suit top this year had a tropical flower on it and its one of those shirt kinds so fitting something under wont be a problem. Also her beach sun hat (again tropical flowers) with a winter hat under that. Tan pants under the skirt and a beach bag to hold the candy! Just look around the house because you would be amazed at what you can find for little cost or nothing at all. Most of the time the homemade costumes are the best anyways! Have fun.


----------

